# [OOC Thread]Blackout - D20 Horror



## ShrooMofDooM (Sep 8, 2005)

Mm. . .the smell of a new homebrew campaign. Let me start this little casting call by saying that this will be my first time GMing (or even playing, for that matter) a pbp game. 

With that said and out of the way, on to the game description. It'll be a heavy-RP horror game with plenty of mystery and suspense to go around, and lots of blood and gore, as well (that's always a good thing). The characters I'm looking for can range from hapless college student to rich and snobby business man, and the maximum allowed will be 5. I'd like for the players to be able to post daily, but every other day will also suffice.

As for the story itself, I won't say much. Actually, I won't say anything. Any type of description or outline will pretty much give away the details intended to be the whole "mystery and suspense" part. I'll just say that it takes place in your average New York apartment building and, as always with these kinds of games, things go awry.

So. . .sign up!


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Sep 8, 2005)

Consider me signed up.

What are the guidelines for character creation?


----------



## ShrooMofDooM (Sep 8, 2005)

The game starts at 1st level, and you'll use the traditional roll-for-your-stats method. Be sure to give me some background and personal info on the character, too. Doesn't have to be too deep, just. . .enough. Oh, and for the game itself, I reckon we could use invisible castle's dice program just so everyone can see each others rolls, unless anyone is opposed to that.


----------



## Krug (Sep 8, 2005)

Got my interest! Fine with either playing the pizza or chinese takeout delivery guy, or janitor.


----------



## ShrooMofDooM (Sep 8, 2005)

Works for me!


----------



## ShrooMofDooM (Sep 9, 2005)

Any others that wish to go ahead and join, feel free. I don't bite. Really.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Sep 9, 2005)

ShrooMofDooM said:
			
		

> Any others that wish to go ahead and join, feel free. I don't bite. Really.



I'm, sure you don't bite, the baddies we'll be facing will.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Sep 9, 2005)

ShrooMofDooM said:
			
		

> I reckon we could use invisible castle's dice program just so everyone can see each others rolls, unless anyone is opposed to that.



What is the website address?


----------



## Krug (Sep 9, 2005)

[sblock]
Stats for Chen Zhu, using the Grid method. 

Probably will be a Smart Hero,though he could be an ordinary as well.

A Chinese student studying at NYU, 18 years old, who delivers take out from The Dragon Pavillon restaurant to earn his keep. On the run from authorities due to questions regarding his legal status, as well as the Triads, for not paying his dues after being 'transfered' over from Guangzhou. Dreams of getting a green card and staying here legitly, as well as getting a degree. Reality TV show addict who wonders why the lives of those folks on tv are so much more glamorous and wonderful than his. His english is still accented and halting.
[/sblock]


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Sep 9, 2005)

Laera Silverhand was born and raised in Flagstaff, Arizona. She spent her youth working various jobs around her neighborhood and continued to do so whle in middle and high school. Through her work she saved up a bit of a nest egg and it has helped her get into college. Laera spent 4 years in between high school and college living on the Indian reservations (Hopi & Navajo) learning their history, languages and culture and absorbed what she learned. While there she learned the basics of how to handle and ride horses as well as survival skills. 

She is currently immersed in her collegiate studies at Noth Arizona University and is awakening her passion for history and egyptology. In her spare time, Laera enjoys being in the outdoors just living in wide open spaces under the beautiful Arizona sky. She regularly camps out every weekend and catches up on her studies while resting. During the week she practices martial arts to keep her self fit and to hone her skill in defending herself should the need arise. When not immersed in her studies or practicing martial arts Laera enjoys honing her skill with her whip, privately known to her as Jones. She is always doing something physical when not studying.

[sblock]Laera Silverhand (female)
Smart Hero 1st Level 
Student | Age: 21

Stats
*STR:* 17 (+3)
*DEX:* 15 (+2)
*CON:* 12 (+0)
*INT:* 17 (+3)
*WIS:* 15 (+2)
*CHA:* 17 (+3)

Hit Points: 6
AC: 13 (+1 DMA†, +2 Dex)

*Skills:*

*Computer Use: +8 (4 Ranks, +3 Int, +1 Occupation)
Craft (Structural) +7 (4 Ranks, +3 Int)
Craft (Writing) (4 Ranks, +3 Int)
Diplomacy +5 (2 ranks, +3 Cha)
Handle Animal +4 (1 rank, +3 Cha)
*Knowledge (History) +8 (4 Ranks, +3 Int, +1 Occupation)
Knowledge (Physical Sciences) +7 (4 Ranks, +3 Int)
*Research +8 (4 Ranks, +3 Int, +1 Occupation)
Ride +3 (1 rank, +2 Dex)
Search: +7 (4 Ranks, +3 Int)
Survival +3 (1 rank, +2 Wis)
Swim +4 (1 rank, +3 Str)
*These skills gain a +1 due to the Student Starting Occupation

*Languages (also Read & Write):*

English
Middle Egyptian
Navajo
Hopi
Spanish

Feats: Defensive Martial Arts†, Wealth

Wealth

*Equipment:* (+7, +3 Wealth, +1 Occupation)
Casual Clothes

*Backpack* [3 lb] (Carrying 29 lbs, Max. 60 lbs.)
Bolt Cutter [5 lb]
Chemical Light Stick (10) [2 lb]
Parka [3 lb]
Rope (150 ft.) [12 lb]
Sleeping Bag [4 lb]
Tap Detector [1 lb]
Trail Rations (24) [2 lb]
*Mesh Vest* [7 lb] (Carrying 12.5 lbs., Max. 40 lbs)
Binoculars, Standard [2 lb]
Cell Phone
Compass [.5 lb]
Disposable Camera x2 [1 lb]
Map, Road Atlas [1 lb]
Steel Handcuffs [1 lb]


*Total Weight of Gear:* 51.5 lbs.
*Load:* Light 

Weapons:

```
Taser    Range: 5ft.    Atk: +2     Dmg: d4
Whip     Range: 15 ft.  Atk: +2     Dmg: d2+3     Crit: 20
```
[/sblock]


----------



## ShrooMofDooM (Sep 9, 2005)

Accepted and accepted.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Sep 12, 2005)

More players are needed. Come on folks, if you are in dire need of a game, please join in.


----------



## Eluvan (Sep 12, 2005)

Hmmm. Colour me interested, this looks fun to me. 

 I might get some time to work on a character this evening/late tonight, but otherwise I'll look into it tomorrow afternoon most likely. I have a few ideas floating around, so... well, watch this space!


----------



## tylermalan (Sep 12, 2005)

Feel like a noober for asking this, but d20 horror - I assume its d20 modern rules?


----------



## Eluvan (Sep 12, 2005)

Alright, looks like I have a little time to work on a character now. 

 Oh, and Tyler - yeah, d20 Modern rules.

EDIT: Character Sheet now added in the sblock!

[sblock]

Erin Fintan 
Female Charismatic Hero 1
XP: 0
Occupation: Religious
Age 25

Stats: (rolls here)

Str 9 (-1)
Dex 7 (-2)
Con 14 (+2)
Int 15 (+2)
Wis 18 (+4)
Cha 17 (+3)

HP: 8
Action Points: 5
Reputation: +2
Speed: 30'
Initiative: -2

BAB: +0
Grapple: -1

Melee Attack: -1 
Damage: 1d3 Electrical and Paralyse for 1d6 rounds (Fort Save DC 15 negates) (Stun Gun)
Defence: 8 (-2 Dex)

Fortitude Saves: +3
Reflex Saves: -1
Will Saves: +6

Feats:
Simple Weapon Proficiency
Iron Will 
Trustworthy

Talents:
 Leadership:
Coordinate 

Skills: 
-2 Balance [0]-2 (Dex)
+7 Bluff [4]+3 (Cha)
-1 Climb [0]-1 (Str)
+3 Computer Use [1cc]+2 (Int)
+2 Concentration [0]+2 (Con)
+6 Craft (Writing) [4]+2 (Int)
+9 Diplomacy [4]+5 (Cha, Trustworthy)
+3 Disguise [0]+3 (Cha)
-1 Drive [1cc]-2 (Dex)
+2 Forgery [0]+2 (Int)
+4 Gamble [0]+4 (Wis)
+9 Gather Information [4]+5 (Cha, Trustworthy)
-2 Hide [0]-2 (Dex)
+3 Intimidate [0]+3 (Cha)
-1 Jump [0]-1 (Str)
+7 Knowledge (Streetwise) [4]+2 (Int, Occupation)
+7 Knowledge (Theology) [4]+2 (Int, Occupation)
+4 Listen [0]+4 (Wis)
-2 Move Silently [0]-2 (Dex)
+2 Navigate [0]+2 (Int)
+3 Perform [0]+3 (Cha)
+4 Research [2]+2 (Int)
-2 Ride [0]-2 (Dex)
+2 Search [0]+2 (Int)
+9 Sense Motive [4]+4 (Wis, Occupation)
+4 Spot [0]+4 (Wis)
+4 Survival [0]+4 (Wis)
-1 Swim [0]-1 (Str)
+6 Treat Injury [2]+4 (Wis)

Wealth: +9 (rolls here)

Equipment:	

Casual Clothes
Overcoat
Cell Phone
First Aid Kit
Stun Gun

Description:

 Erin stands about 5'4" and has a slim, willowy figure. She has long dark hair, and generally doesn't find time to do much with it except comb out the most obvious tangles. Her large brown eyes are always serene and full of friendly warmth, and she is seldom without a smile for anyone. She dresses without much attention to detail, and wears no jewelry except for a silver crucifix around her neck. 

Background:

 Erin was raised in a strongly religious environment. Her family could trace their ancestry back to Patrick and Katherine Fintan who first immigrated in 1848, at the height of the famine in Ireland. They always stressed their Irish Catholic origins, and Erin had the fear of God instilled in her at an early age. It's perhaps not surprising, then, that she went off the rails somewhat in her teens. To the infinite puzzlement and despair to her parents she started keeping the worst possible sort of company and looking for cheap thrills wherever she could get them. She dropped out of school and was regularly in trouble with the police, and her family didn't know how to get through to her.

 In the end, she got through to herself. It was a slow process, but gradually she started to become disillusioned with the life she'd chosen. It felt empty to her, and she began to regard the people around her with pity rather than the thrill of admiration she used to feel. She still shuddered at the thought of her oppressive family life though, and so while she re-enroled and got her high school diploma, and then went on to college to major in theology, she never did go back home. The apartment block she lived in wasn't in what you would call a nice neighbourhood, but it never really bothered her. As her religious faith strengthened she went on to postgraduate studies in Theology, and increasingly came to feel that here, anyway, was where she could do the most good. She wanted to do good in the world, and she didn't see how she could do that from sheltered uptown security. Living among the disadvantaged, it's her aim to bring a little light into the life of everyone around her, and with a seemingly endless reserve of indomitable positivity, she may just succeed. [/sblock]


----------



## Krug (Sep 13, 2005)

[sblock]

```
[B]Name:[/B]  Chen Jie
[B]Class:[/B] Smart Hero (Student)
[B]Race:[/B]  Chinese
[B]Size:[/B]  Medium
[B]Gender:[/B] Male
[B]Alignment:[/B] Neutral 

[B]Str:[/B] 12 +1        [B]Level:[/B] 1        [B]XP:[/B] 0
[B]Dex:[/B] 11 +0        [B]BAB:[/B] +0         [B]HP:[/B] 8
[B]Con:[/B] 14 +2        [B]Grapple:[/B] +1     [B]Dmg Red:[/B] -/-
[B]Int:[/B] 16 +3        [B]Speed:[/B] 30'      [B]Action Points:[/B] 5
[B]Wis:[/B] 11 +0        [B]Init:[/B] +3        [B]Spell Save:[/B] - 
[B]Cha:[/B] 10 +0        [B]ACP:[/B] 0          [B]Spell Fail:[/B] 0%

                   [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Defense:[/B]        10    +0    +0    +0    +0    +0    +0    15
[B]Touch:[/B] 13              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 12

                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                      0    +0          +0
[B]Ref:[/B]                       2    +3          +5
[B]Will:[/B]                      2    +0          +2

[b]Armor                  Bonus   Dex   ACP  Weight  Cost[/b]


[B]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical   Range     Weight  Cost[/B]

[B]Languages:[/B]

[B]Abilities:[/B]Class skill (Research, Computer Use, Knowledge - Current events)

[B]Feats:[/B] Defensive martial arts, Gearhead

[B]Skill Points:[/B] -  48     [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 5
[B]Skills                  Abil Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
Computer Use              Int  5      +3     +3 +11
Craft (Pharmaceutical)    Int  2      +3         +5
Craft (Electronic)        Int  4      +3         +7
Decipher Script           Int  2      +3         +5
Disable Device            Int  4      +3         +7
Drive                     Dex  1/2    +0         +1
Forgery                   Int  2      +3         +5
Investigate               Int  3      +3         +6
Knowledge (art)           Int  2      +3         +5
Knowledge (current)       Int  2      +3     +1  +6
Hide                      Dex  1/2    +0         +1
Listen                    Wis  2      +0         +4
Move Silently             Dex  1/2    +0         +1
Repair                    Int  2      +3     +2  +7
Research                  Int  3      +3     +1  +7
Search                    Int  2      +3         +5
Speak Language (Chinese)  -
Spot                      Wis  1/2    +0         +1
Swim                      Str  0      +1         +1
Treat Injury              Wis  2/4    +0         +2


[B]Equipment:                Cost  Weight[/B]


[B]Total Weight:[/B]               [B]Wealth:[/B] +3

                           [B]Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]          

[B]Age:[/B] 20years
[B]Height:[/B] 5'8"
[B]Weight:[/B] 200 lbs
[B]Eyes:[/B] Brown
[B]Hair:[/B] Black
[B]Skin:[/B] Fair

[b]Background[/b]: Chen jian is a student at NYU, doing electrical engineering. He was shipped here on an ilegal passport, and does various odd jobs to keep his head above water. Right now, he's delivering pizzas.  

[b]Description[/b]:
```
[/sblock]


----------



## LogicsFate (Sep 13, 2005)

I'd like to declare my interest   and will make up a character soon


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Sep 13, 2005)

tylermalan said:
			
		

> I assume its d20 modern rules?



That is an affirmative.


----------



## Spell (Sep 13, 2005)

is there room for another player?


----------



## LogicsFate (Sep 14, 2005)

Unless you already have this concept saved for an NPC...

Tough hero, Chip Lippizaner

Old, crouchity, occasionaly fixes things

 Not much is know of Chip's past. If anyone asked about it, he would probly suggest that they go to hell. Not that anyone has ever cared enough to ask. As for the present, he hates his job, and lothes the people under him, though he lacks the motivation or people skills to do anything else

Anyone younger than him is a fool, and anyone older is senile

6ft tall
balding
A perpetual five o'clock shadow

I'll flesh him out more, if you'd like

I make all IC rolls under the name LF


----------



## LogicsFate (Sep 14, 2005)

*Cough, sputter*

http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=149852

O well  , fit's my character better any way


----------



## ShrooMofDooM (Sep 17, 2005)

HOT DAMN I thought this thing died. It was on the second page for a while there, and nobody was replying. All characters so far accepted, and in response to Spell's post, yes, there's just enough room for one more. Which will be Spell and tylermalan if they are both still interested.


----------



## LogicsFate (Sep 17, 2005)

Ah, you're still here, we'll I'm here too, I was just waiting to see if you were coming back


----------



## Eluvan (Sep 17, 2005)

Indeed, me too.


----------



## Erudite (Sep 17, 2005)

ShrooMofDooM,  I just noticed this one.  I  l o v e  horror games, ever since I ran my first Call of Cthulhu game, so long ago.  Is there still room for one more?  I'd like to play a guy who wakes up with no memory.  He can wake up in a hospital, psychiatric ward, wreckage of a car accident, or even be dumped in off of a moving car in a body bag.

Let me know! Thanks.
Erudite


----------



## ShrooMofDooM (Sep 18, 2005)

Erudite said:
			
		

> ShrooMofDooM,  I just noticed this one.  I  l o v e  horror games, ever since I ran my first Call of Cthulhu game, so long ago.  Is there still room for one more?  I'd like to play a guy who wakes up with no memory.  He can wake up in a hospital, psychiatric ward, wreckage of a car accident, or even be dumped in off of a moving car in a body bag.
> 
> Let me know! Thanks.
> Erudite




Well, I already have five people by my count (three with character sheets prepared, one with the abilities rolled, and one who I'm still waiting on to respond. if this number is wrong, please tell me). A question about your amnesia: do you intend to have your own reason for the amnesia and to bring that into the way you play your character somehow? Some more detailed info would be great before I decide on accepting you or not.


----------



## Erudite (Sep 18, 2005)

Hi ShrooMofDooM,

I really think he should be someone who has done something rather horrible and nasty, and is blocking it out.  What this could have been depends on how closely it can be tied into whatever events you have going on in the game.  In any case, it should be awful, and it should be something he must confront at some point.  

I think imagery is vital here.  Some form of recurring, haunting image, particularly laden with symbolism, should occur to him.  If he is running from something, dreaming of creatures made of dozens of legs tipped with rope-like appendages trying to chase and bind him; if he is a murderer or feels guilt over the death of another, a monstrous, faceless version of the victim, handling a huge hammer, mounting his own head on the haft,  may taunt him, angrily pounding his features into red, unrecognizable paste against walls, floors, and ceilings; etc.

If you have me join, I would like to hear your own thoughts as well, in order to sync with what you have planned.

Thanks!

[Edit, I think the victim of his act should be someone easily recognized as an innocent.  A helpless relative, his own child, etc.  Borrowing from Silent Hill, a sick or comatose wife, a needing child...]


----------



## ShrooMofDooM (Sep 18, 2005)

My only worry is that your character's amnesia and his goal to find out what exactly has happened might steal the limelight from the other players in some way.


----------



## Erudite (Sep 18, 2005)

If he is actively trying to avoid recalling his past, this would not have to be a problem.  I do not want to force myself into a game where you are comfortable with the number of players.  I'd love to join, but only if you see me making the game better! I think that I can work in amnesia and not sideline the game to my personal opus, though.

Cheers,
Erudite


----------



## Spell (Sep 18, 2005)

ShrooMofDooM said:
			
		

> HOT DAMN I thought this thing died. It was on the second page for a while there, and nobody was replying. All characters so far accepted, and in response to Spell's post, yes, there's just enough room for one more. Which will be Spell and tylermalan if they are both still interested.





sorry, i think i picked up one game too many!
i have to turn this down
i am really really sorry. no hard feeling i hope.


----------



## LogicsFate (Sep 18, 2005)

On anouther note, I will have a character sheet done tonight after work, maybe before


----------



## LogicsFate (Sep 19, 2005)

It should be noted, that John is not a hero, he doesn't have the stats of a hero, he has never done anything in his life to warrent being a hero. He's just a guy. An old bitter guy.


```
Character Jack Roberts
Player LF
Class Tough Hero
Level 1
Starting Occupation Blue Collar
Sex male
Heigt 5'10"
Weight 180lb
Eyes brown
Hair grey(only a small amount left)
Skin wrinkled
Age 58

Ability Scores
Str 11+0
Dex 9-1
Con 12+1
Int 11+0
Wis 11+0
Cha 10+0

HP 14
Defense 10
Init +3
BA +0
Speed 30ft
Reputation 0
Wealth 0
AP 5

Melee +0
Ranged -1

Weapons
Cane +0 1d6 20/x2

Skills
+7 Craft(Mechanical) 4 ranks + 1 occupation + 2 feat
+3 Craft(structural)  1 occupation + 2 feat
+5 Intimidate 4 ranks + 1 occupation
+6 Repair 4 ranks + 2 item

Feats
Toughness
Creative

Talents
Remain Consious

Gear
Cane
Apartment w/basic furnishings
Mech tool kit(advanced)
```


----------



## ShrooMofDooM (Sep 19, 2005)

Spell said:
			
		

> sorry, i think i picked up one game too many!
> i have to turn this down
> i am really really sorry. no hard feeling i hope.




S'alright, dude. No problem.


----------



## ShrooMofDooM (Sep 19, 2005)

Your character has been accepted, LogicsFate, so that makes four characters so far. I'll accept one more person before we start, but if no one signs up in a couple of days, I guess we can go ahead with what we got and play. That cool with everyone?


----------



## Eluvan (Sep 19, 2005)

Sure, I'm good to go.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Sep 19, 2005)

Looking forward to starting this one.


----------



## Krug (Sep 19, 2005)

Yeap!


----------



## ShrooMofDooM (Sep 21, 2005)

3/4 players agree so far. Just waiting on Erudite's character and LogicsFate to say he's ready.


----------



## LogicsFate (Sep 21, 2005)

Just got back from an intensly bad week, but it's all cool now, I'm ready


----------



## ShrooMofDooM (Sep 22, 2005)

Aww, I hope it wasn't too bad. If Erudite responds soon, he can make his char and we can begin. If not, I guess we'll have to start without him.


----------



## Erudite (Sep 22, 2005)

Hi Shroom,

I did not know I was in!  I'll get my character finished when I get home from work.  I should have it up by midnight!  Cool.  

Cheers,
Erudite


----------



## ShrooMofDooM (Sep 22, 2005)

Yay!    And that's the last member. Nobody else can sign up, and we'll be ready to go by. . .tomorrow?


----------



## Erudite (Sep 22, 2005)

I was able to roll my stats (Grid method) for my character, Tycho Caine (Michael Stackpole fans out there?):

tycho has chosen:
STR 17 
DEX 15 
CON 17 
INT 16 
WIS 13 
CHA 14 
Saved to the database.
You can link to these results at
http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?a=show&id=154840

I'll do the rest after I get home!  [goes away excited]


----------



## ShrooMofDooM (Sep 22, 2005)

Great. I'll be waiting for your final sheet.


----------



## Erudite (Sep 23, 2005)

Tycho Caine (male)
Fast Hero 1st Level 
Adventurer | Age: 25 | 6’2”| 200 lbs
Reputation +0
Action Points: 5
Allegiance: None

Stats

STR: 17 (+3)
DEX: 15 (+2)
CON: 17 (+3)
INT: 16 (+3)
WIS: 13 (+1)
CHA: 14 (+2)

Hit Points: 11
AC: 15/16* (+3 Defensive Bonus,  +2 Dex)  * +1 dodge bonus against melee attacks
Saves: +3/+3/+1 (base saves +0/+1/+0)

BAB: +0
Melee: +3;  Knife +3 (1d4+3; 19-20/x2, 10’ r)
Ranged: +2

Skills: (32 skill points total)
+6  Balance (Dex) (4)
+4  Craft (mechanical) (Int) (1)
+4  Drive (Dex) (2)
+6  Escape Artist (Dex) (4)
+6  Hide (Dex) (4)
+4  Knowledge (arcana) (Int) (1)
+4  Knowledge (current events) (Int) (1)
+4  Knowledge (popular culture) (Int) (1)
+4  Knowledge (streetwise) (Int) (1)
+7  Move Silently (Dex) (4) +1 competence
+6  Pilot (Dex) (4)
+3 Profession (thrill seeker) (1)
+2  Ride (Dex)
+6  Tumble (Dex) (4)


Languages (also Read & Write):
·	English


Feats: Archaic Weapon Proficiency, Defensive Martial Arts, Personal Firearms Proficiency, Simple Weapons Proficiency, 

Starting Occupation Features
Has the following two skills as permanent class skills: Knowledge (arcana), Move Silently
Bonus Feat: Archaic Weapon Proficiency
Wealth Bonus: +1

Fast Hero Class Features
Talent: Evasion

Wealth:  +7 (5, +1 Occupation, +1 Profession) Middle Class

Equipment: 
Casual Clothes, Navy Surplus, incl. Fatigue Jacket [2 lb]
·	Backpack [3 lb] (Carrying 37 lbs, Max. 60 lbs.)
o	Bolt Cutter [5 lb]
o	Car Opening Kit [1 lb]
o	Chemical Light Stick (10) [2 lb]
o	Duct Tape (1) [1 lb]
o	First Aid Kit [3lb]
o	Flashlight, standard [1 lb] 
o	Rope (150 ft.) [12 lb]
o	Sleeping Bag [4 lb] 
o	Trail Rations (24) [2 lb]
o	Binoculars, Standard [2 lb] 
o	Compass [.5 lb]
o	Disposable Camera x2 [1 lb]
o	Map, Road Atlas [1 lb]
o	Steel Handcuffs [1 lb]
Knife [1 lb] (in left boot)

Total Weight of Gear: 37 lbs.
Load: Light

Dark, rugged good looks do little to disguise a desperate aura, a dedication to claw existence out of a nasty reality, and a cunning ruthlessness needed to execute that directive.  Tycho has absolutely no knowledge of who he is or what he has done.  His memory extends back about thirty days, waking up in a hospital outside of Rome, New York.  Driven by a primal urge, he peruses newspaper archives, buys tabloids, and uses the Internet to converse under a variety of identities with those with a serious interest in occult phenomena.  He can't say why he does this, but it has the cold comfort of familiarity, and keeps him from thinking too much about what his past holds.

A small fortune in rare comic books was found in a black 1974 Dodge Dart supposedly owned by him, and Tycho finances himself with periodic ebay sales.  When not hunting for rumors of the supernatural, he spends long nights investigating the very phenomenom he researches.  This has included a long night at an old  State Penitentiary, a desolate lake, and an indian burial ground.  So far, he has not found what he is looking for, whatever that is...

A crumpled letter he will not open, and a case full of Twinkies is also in the back trunk of the Dodge.  Tycho can't stand the thought of eating them, but refuses to throw them out.  Being Twinkies, they remain edible.  The letter he tucks inside his jacket, checking on it every so often.


----------



## ShrooMofDooM (Sep 23, 2005)

Accepted! We'll begin once I make sure everyone is ready. Just say "aye!"


----------



## Krug (Sep 23, 2005)

Aye!  _Hao De!_


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Sep 23, 2005)

Aiee!

I mean Aye!


----------



## Eluvan (Sep 23, 2005)

Yepyep.


----------



## Erudite (Sep 23, 2005)

Aye, aye Cap'n.


----------



## LogicsFate (Sep 24, 2005)

Aye!


----------



## ShrooMofDooM (Sep 25, 2005)

Alright, that's everyone! This is going to become the OOC thread for the game, and I'll make an IC one shortly in the appropriate forum. I hope I'll do a well enough job running it, but if I'm not, be sure to tell me and give me some suggestions, alright?


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Sep 25, 2005)

Umm, not to be a nickpick, but how is it that the characters come together? I mean my character is currently attending school at NAU and Krug's character is an NYU student. Also I'd like to point out the LogicsFate has not included any gear on his character sheet.


----------



## LogicsFate (Sep 25, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Umm, not to be a nickpick, but how is it that the characters come together? I mean my character is currently attending school at NAU and Krug's character is an NYU student. Also I'd like to point out the LogicsFate has not included any gear on his character sheet.




Good points, though my character doesn't have anything worth mentioning, except that cane is a weapon I guess, hold on.

EDIT: quick editing over, I'll expand later


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Sep 26, 2005)

bump for the GM


----------



## ShrooMofDooM (Sep 26, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Umm, not to be a nickpick, but how is it that the characters come together? I mean my character is currently attending school at NAU and Krug's character is an NYU student. Also I'd like to point out the LogicsFate has not included any gear on his character sheet.




In response to your question, the characters all live on the same floor in the same apartment building. And the game doesn't really take place in any certain city, but for the game's sake, maybe one of you are on vacation, and you're staying at the apartment for a bit? And now LF has his Gear straightened out, I reckon.


----------



## LogicsFate (Sep 27, 2005)

Yes, my wealth is all caught up.


----------



## ShrooMofDooM (Sep 29, 2005)

I know we're still quite early in the game, but is everyone having fun so far? Anything I should do differently or change? Just want to make it as fun and comfortable for everyone as I can, this being my first time GMing a pbp


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Sep 29, 2005)

You're doing great so far Shroom!


----------



## ShrooMofDooM (Sep 29, 2005)

Good to know, thanks! I'll try and keep up the good work, then. And if anyone else has some input, I'd love to hear it.


----------



## Eluvan (Sep 29, 2005)

Yeah, cool. 

 I wasn't expecting to be thrown into unusual circumstances so quickly, but that's not a fault in your GMing, just my fault for having preconceived ideas I guess. It put me off balance at first, but otherwise all is good.


----------



## Erudite (Sep 29, 2005)

I'm having a good time.  Keep it up!


----------



## LogicsFate (Sep 30, 2005)

Good times  

Those SBlocks really help organise thoughts, thanks


----------



## LogicsFate (Oct 6, 2005)

Also people were showing interest in your other game thread, SoD


----------



## ShrooMofDooM (Oct 6, 2005)

Ooh, thanks for the heads up, though I don't think I'll be running it as I thought it died and threw out or deleted the reference material I had for it. I apologize to you for the inconvenience as you were one of the first to be interested, and I'll have to apologize to the others as well. Thank you for notifying me anyway


----------



## LogicsFate (Oct 30, 2005)

Don't worry about waiting for everyone to post, sometimes people get caught up in RL, or just drop. Keeping a resonable, consistent pace is key to keeping a game alive


----------

